# My 09 CBA detail - YouTube Video



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

I had my 09 GTR detailed finally by Platinum Detailing down here in Torbay Devon, Harry carried out an excellent job and took four days in total. Please have a vied of the video he has done.

GTR Detail


----------



## McGrath0 (3 mo ago)

Markys said:


> I had my 09 GTR detailed finally by Platinum Detailing down here in Torbay Devon, Harry carried out an excellent job and took four days in total. Please have a vied of the video he has done.
> 
> GTR Detail


Nice one!


----------



## Donnie92 (3 mo ago)

Markys said:


> I had my 09 GTR detailed finally by Platinum Detailing down here in Torbay Devon, Harry carried out an excellent job and took four days in total. Please have a vied of the video he has done.
> 
> GTR Detail


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Torrey23 (6 d ago)

Markys said:


> I had my 09 GTR detailed finally by Platinum Detailing down here in Torbay Devon, Harry carried out an excellent job and took four days in total. Please have a vied of the video he has done.
> 
> GTR Detail


----------

